# Why walk when I can be carried...



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol little handbag pup. 

do you know a friend of ours was asked if they could help find a home foe an 3 or 4 month old GSD(alsation) puppy, its behavur was impecable, it got on fab with the kids, they had a stable home with good work hours, so our friend couldnt work out they wanted to rehome him. their reason was that he no longer fitted in his daughters handbag  can you beleave some people.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol little handbag pup.
> 
> do you know a friend of ours was asked if they could help find a home foe an 3 or 4 month old GSD(alsation) puppy, its behavur was impecable, it got on fab with the kids, they had a stable home with good work hours, so our friend couldnt work out they wanted to rehome him. their reason was that he no longer fitted in his daughters handbag  can you beleave some people.


That's horrific! Doesnt take a genius to work out that a german Shepard gets big lol


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Kendal! That's insane! I thought about getting a bag for Bella...but then decided that she has 4 perfectly good legs that she should be using!

Completely adorable pictures!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Bethany - very cute pics, she looks so relaxed in her bag lol.

kendal - those people shouldn't ever own a dog again, I'm not even sure they should have human kids!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bethany, aww little nell so cute in that bag!!!
and kendal wowzer thats brutal!!!!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

i had a yorkie poo a while ago, and i would put him in a baby carrier, ha ha. i had the baby supplies already from my son, so i used it to carry my yorkie poo around. ha ha. he loved it.

i would be sooo sore trying to carry Cassie around. i can't believe how huge she is. she's sooo heavy. i usually carry her inside from the back yard, so she doesn't run off.. and she's quite an armful. LOL.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Bethany she is such a doll. As for German Sheperd would nt they fit in one of those framed ruck sac thingies you can put on your back .... never heard anything like it x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love her, she is so cute xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

That is such a cute pic, she looks really happy. I can't understand why anyone would put an Alsation in a bag!!! How cruel to the dog, they need lots of exercise some peoples actions scare me


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

That is one super cute picture. Looks like a little teddy bear in a bag!


----------

